# Do German shepherds like to snuggle?



## Lobobear44

Some of the German shepherds I have been with liked snuggling some others don't. Lobo my sable German shepherd is more sometimes doesn't mind it and other times doesn't like it. He used to be a better snuggler 8 weeks-1 year. Nowadays, he changed his thoughts about snuggling. Last good snuggle time we had was new years and Xmas eve and a couple weeks ago. Swat my aunt's GSD loves it. However, I we live so far away and don't have time to snuggle when we are together. I'm one of those people who rather snuggle in private than public for some reason. I only seen him 4 times and spend lots of time with him when I see him. Nico the owner says she doesn't like to be hugged, head on her, or other snuggling but I had my face up against her chest with her arms around me for 30-45 minutes and my head on her side for same amount of time. She seemed to like hugs too. However, I don't tell Nico's owner cause I'm worried that she might say something I won't like. Dante is a huge snuggle bug and is the medium sized GSD. Jackson a GSD who I walked once at the SPCA loved to snuggle. Kona a German shepherd who passed away a couple years ago Lobo's owner's last shepherd loved to snuggle but owner has a hard time believing that he loved to snuggle with me. We would snuggle for hours eye to eye holding each other in each others arms or his back to me and me holding him. He loved it.


----------



## Cheyanna

Fiona is not a snuggle bunny. I wish she was.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo

Mine is a snuggler and she is very good at it. Every night she sleeps with me, she doesn't move, and in the morning she puts her head on my chest and just looks at me.


----------



## Lobobear44

O Nico's owner and Lobo's owner both said that no German shepherd likes snuggling but I disagree maybe some don't and others do.


----------



## Lobobear44

However, when ever i see Lobo he forces me to lay down and lays on me chest to stomach on me kissing my face than puts his head down on me resting. It's so sweet. He's more into the other kind of snuggling when he is exhausted or when its nightime.


----------



## volcano

I couldve picked another one out of the litter but let the breeder choose, Apache was described as "aggressive lover" she doesnt snuggle or curl up at my feet yet, but she will eventually because if I slip some fingers into her most comfortable spot (the cage) she does move up against me.
She is still an aggressive lover, jumps up with tons of licks to your face. Or if I get down on all 4s she forces herself under me and goes belly up and whines alot.


----------



## Justaguy

My Jack is definitely not a snuggler. Cant stay still for a second never mind snuggling. lol


----------



## bigd3077

Mine will tolerate me on the floor when she is in her place only if she is tired. Otherwise, in the car she always lays down and puts her head on me. That's about it...


----------



## Caledon

Sometimes now she is older and never as a puppy.


----------



## MichaelE

When Lisl was younger than now she would, but not now unless we're sitting on the couch.


----------



## shepherdmom

All of my dogs snuggle. Even my aloof rescue Tasha who watched the other dogs get cuddles for months, but still wasn't sure. When we got Wiggles she finally decided snuggles were good and now comes over regularly and initiates snuggles.


----------



## gaia_bear

Gaia is a cuddle bug at night time. She will groan in protest if we disrupt snuggle time, I have noticed she prefers to cuddle with my boyfriend over me thou.


----------



## Scarlettsmom

Scarlett is VERY snuggly, sometimes annoyingly so. Still, we love that she is so cuddly most of the time.


----------



## Wolfgeist

I have never met a dog more snuggly and cuddly than my Hunter. Just last night my best friend Liz was sitting on my floor and he came over and collapsed all 85lbs of himself in her lap to snuggle. Then she was playing around and laid back on the floor, he then sprawled himself across her body and tucked his head beside her neck. He wouldn't move, despite her laughing hysterically and talking to him. He soaks snuggle time up like a sponge!


----------



## Lobobear44

Yeah maybe the owners are jealous that their German shepherds prefer to cuddle with me than her.


----------



## BellaLuna

I would say depends on the dog, when Bella's in the mood she will snuggle but most of the time she'd prefer just being on her bed but in the same room..


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Wild Wolf said:


> I have never met a dog more snuggly and cuddly than my Hunter. Just last night my best friend Liz was sitting on my floor and he came over and collapsed all 85lbs of himself in her lap to snuggle. Then she was playing around and laid back on the floor, he then sprawled himself across her body and tucked his head beside her neck. He wouldn't move, despite her laughing hysterically and talking to him. He soaks snuggle time up like a sponge!


I have NEVER EVER met a MORE snugly dog than Hunter... Seriously, this boy is a snuggle machine! Pictures to go with Wild Wolf's 'story'. I love snuggling with him and usually when I go over he will just crawl INTO my lap and lay there for hours. :wub:


----------



## Wolfgeist

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I have NEVER EVER met a MORE snugly dog than Hunter... Seriously, this boy is a snuggle machine! Pictures to go with Wild Wolf's 'story'. I love snuggling with him and usually when I go over he will just crawl INTO my lap and lay there for hours. :wub:


Yeah.. that's my smooshy baby. :wub:


----------



## Sarah~

Eko loves to snuggle! When he watches TV with me in the morning before I go to bed, this is where he sits the whole time! :wub:


----------



## Shaolin

Finn is happiest when he is snuggled with someone. We call him our love bug.


----------



## huntergreen

some do, some don't.


----------



## Lucky Dog

Does a 90# dog laying across you count as "cuddling ??  He thinks he is a lap dog.


----------



## Harley's Mom

Harley is part long haired GSD/part purebred Bernese Mountain Dog - so I was hoping he would be a cuddler. I had a purebred Berner before him who LOVED to snuggle but wasn't sure with the mix what he would be like.

I've had him now for 9 months (he turned 1 yr old Feb 9th) and what I've learned from him so far is that he's most cuddly right before bedtime but loves to have his ears massaged at any time. I take cues from him. He's more a GSD than Berner in personality so I've learned to not push the cuddles but embrace the opportunity when he is in the mood for them. Sometimes it's just a nudge against me asking for a back rub or him pushing himself in to lie on my feet while I'm standing at the counter that I take as his way of "cuddling".

But, his best cuddle time is right before bedtime - once he's been outside for the last break of the day, had his snack/water and he's happily in his "man cave" (i.e. crate). Right before I turn in for the night, I open the crate door, wrap my arms around him, kiss his ears and tell him I love him. He seems to really enjoy the moment and I've been doing it with him since the very first night I brought him home. It's sort of our way of saying that whatever happened during the daytime (i.e. his "idiot" puppy moments ha ha), all is ok and we're a team. 

He may not be a cuddle boy like my Berner was previously, but I think the combo of the 2 breeds has still made Harley a cuddler in his own way.


----------



## mego

My puppy right now hates cuddling. She doesn't even like being petted that much, she just tries to bite/play when I do it, unless I stick a toy in her mouth then she munches on that and lets me scratch her belly. I wish she was a cuddler, but she's only a baby so maybe one day


----------



## Cheyanna

I am jealous of all the snugly GSDs.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## frillint1

Hunter is adorable!! 

Smokey is the biggest cuddle bug I know he will lay on me for hours and will crawl right up on top of my chest and turn upside down.

Chief not so much. He come up on the couch sometimes and lays next to me. If i call him up to the couch he will always come and lay next to me, but get off after about 10-15 minutes. He prefers me coming to him and laying with him on the floor petting him.


----------



## Jelpy

Tasker and Allie, definately yes. Sweep is getting there. Lycan loves attention but doesn't like snuggling. grendel likes sleeping on the bed and if she has to snuggle to accomplish that she's willing to put up with it. The pyrranees would love to snuggle but I am not about to let a dog that large and unhousebroken mess up my new carpet. THe poodle despises all contact. 

Jelpy


----------



## Capone22

Cheyanna said:


> I am jealous of all the snugly GSDs.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Me too!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FrankieC

Riley was a snuggler. Little brat would wait until I feel asleep then very quietly work his way on to the bed. I am a very light sleeper, so this was no easy task. Can't tell you how many times I opened my eyes to see him looking at me from the next pillow.


----------



## TommyB681

Penny is a snuggle bunny sometimes. more so at night when shes tired. If im a little sluggish and take a nap during the day shell lay with me but not really snuggle


----------



## Jag

My boys always have. I thought Grim NEVER would because when he was a baby he didn't want to cuddle at all. Never. However, now on the days I don't feel so hot, he will come up and just put his front half on me and put his head down on me... such a sweetheart! :wub:


----------



## Cerulean

Seeing pictures of your cuddly doggies make me so anxious to find out about Rocky (I'm in the process of adopting a GSD from a rescue. My home check is next weekend!). Whether he's a cuddler or not, he'll be sleeping in my bedroom! Haha. But man, hearing stories about your GSD's and seeing some pictures truly warms my heart.


----------



## wildwolf60

Jaeger is a snuggler, and we like that. He has to be against us even a little bit. Sleeps in bed with us every night, usually pressed up against either me or hubby, some nights I between us. He loves hugs and snuggles!


----------



## Phoebes

Mine is a snuggler like he's part kitten. He likes to curl up on my lap even though he's long outgrown it.


----------



## Lucky Dog

Hunter has to play first. Then he will quiet down


----------



## JackandMattie

Jack has become a lot more snuggly lately...maybe I'm relaxing the rules. Anyway, we are definitely going through some behavioral changes.

The little weim bitch is always curled up against me on the couch, but the GSDs just haven't been allowed. Well, the past few weeks, Jack has been worming his way in. He started slowly, but last night he almost smothered us both trying to get some lovin'. 

It's sweet, but he's way too Big and Hairy and has No Manners with those pokey feet. 

I know he's 2 1/2 this week, but I think he was emotionally delayed because Jack seems a lot more like my son was as a 13-year old than as he is now, turning 19. All lovin, but gangly and awkward and doesn't know his own strength/size/weight. Pure love :wub:

Senior Miss Mattie, OTOH, is perfectly content watching the young fool beg for attention from the comfort of her very own personal bed, hehe.

Oh, and I think I need a different command than "Off" for Jack...I always seem to cut myself short and can't quite tell him with conviction. Sounds awkward saying, "Jack, .....!" :blush:


----------



## LoveOscar

Oscar is learning what snuggling is still lol. He is becomming more tolerant of hugs and will lay with me for short periods (1-2minutes) of time. Although its lengthening, sometimes 3-4 minutes now before he gets uncomfortable. I dont think he knows what to do lol. Hes not very hyper, he can sit still for hours at a time. He just needs to learn sitting with me that long is okay.

LP


----------



## Sitz&Platz

Dexter lives for snuggles, and I hope he won't change once he grows up. He knows that while he's not allowed on the furniture, he's allowed to sit in my lap and snuggle. When I'm sitting on the couch, he positions his body with his belly on top of my legs, so that I would pick him up. It's so funny to watch him do that.


----------



## Daisy

Oh yes!


----------



## huntergreen

some are, some aren't.


----------



## keecia

Tian Tian would actually fuse herself to my body if she could, so snuggling, definitely.


----------



## Piper'sgrl

My girl Piper has always loved to snuggle/cuddle.
First pic she is laying her head right on top of my bfs lol
2nd pic is her cuddling with me in bed
3rd is piper with one of our two cats


----------



## blehmannwa

Havoc was very aloof and preferred to sleep by our front door during my husband's illness. In the past few months my husband has recovered. Now if I go to bed before Ron, Havoc exuberantly comes with me and cuddles with me as I read until Ron comes up. When he's in bed Havoc takes up his guard post by the front door again.

It makes Ron sad as he would like an occasional cuddle as well.


----------



## readaboutdogs

Cody yes the snuggle boy, Clipper not quite as much!


----------



## StellaSquash

Riley loves to snuggle... with my husband, with the cats, with Tucker the lab... with me? not so much. lol she tolerates when I love and dote on her, but she doesn't initiate anything. She's all over my husband though. 

Tucker is my love bug. He does come to me for lovies.


----------



## bga

Kiya wasn't much of a snuggler. She was still a big baby though. She seemed to have a rule when we were in the house. No further than 5 feet away from us ... no closer than 1.


----------



## MichelleMc

My now 14 year old German Shepherd was 3 when I found him. I found him running along railroad tracks. I called him over and saw that he had tags on. It was very late night so I decided to take him home and call the owners in the morning. When I called the number on the tag they said it was not their dog. Anyways he did end up being mine because I never found anyone that claimed him.
He scared the heck out of me the very first night he spent with me. Him being very very large and not knowing his temperament, I was a little uneasy about him jumping up on the bed with me. He literally would not sleep without touching me in some way. he would spoon me, then he would put his head on me, at one point he even put it his paw into my hand. It was very sweet. But it wasn't until he climbed on top of me and stretched out and fell asleep that I drew the line. Lol. Even still he likes to sleep with his paw on me. I adore him so much that it kills me that he's 14 now. I still to this day can't understand why no one would want him. So yes he is a snuggler 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

